# Nice lookin 100



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Cumming GA Tractor Show 11/13/04

<img src='http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/846536/DSCN1366.jpg' >


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

That is a nice looking machine, especially considering it is 40? years old.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

See what a little Lovin' can do.


----------

